# Newer washing machine circuit board



## allanwcoty (Jan 20, 2008)

This board is coated with a clear gelatin type compound. Has anyone removed this stuff before. I'm just playing with stuff that I pick up at the dumpsters to learn on. Have a great day. allan


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2008)

Never had one apart but the older electric range, washing machine and dryer mechanical timers have silver alloy contacts. Dryers also have a thermo disc with contacts inside possibly silver alloy.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 21, 2008)

Allan,

The substance may be a derivative of Polymerized Butadiene, sometimes used to coat circuit boards to protect them from harsh environments.

Here's the wiki on the compound in the polymer:

Poly Butadiene

Several years back I looked into solvents for this compound and found some printed circuit board manufactures that sell the substance in a liquid form that hardens after drying. If I remember correctly the guy on the phone told me about a solvent for the substance. Google "PolyButadiene solvents" to read more.

Steve


----------



## Irons (Jan 21, 2008)

Wally World sells Driveway Cleaner that is Sodium Hydroxide with Butyl Cellosolve. It might be good for all sorts of board coatings.


----------



## allanwcoty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## allanwcoty (Feb 6, 2008)

It's 45 below here so I played with the board. I thought it might be only coated on the outside as it was enclosed completely on 3 sides by plastic. Put screwdriver through the gel and basically popped the board out of the plastic. 1/4" greenish clear gel on both sides. I'll go back to Home Depot and try some of the driveway cleaner. 

On other posts I've seen comments about going to a certain site to find what they used in manufacturing the board but I can't seem to find it. Any ideas anyone.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 6, 2008)

Alot of car computers have the same gunk over
the board. My guess is they don't want you messing
with it, and maybe to protect from the heat.
I haven't found any good way to remove the coating
on those either. Maybe you can find what the gunk is
by investigating car computers.
Jim


----------



## Irons (Feb 7, 2008)

jimdoc said:


> Alot of car computers have the same gunk over
> the board. My guess is they don't want you messing
> with it, and maybe to protect from the heat.
> I haven't found any good way to remove the coating
> ...



If it's a Silicone compound, mechanical removal may be the only option.


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 7, 2008)

Being an old Mopar loving guy I have a bunch of broken Lean Burn computers. they are covered with that stuff, pay shipping and you can experiment with it all you want


----------



## allanwcoty (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Gotrek but I've a yard full of cars already. I tried the concentrated driveway cleaner with no effect. Then I placed it real close to my forced air house furnace and let it heat up. Don't know what temp. but it came away hot and the stuff seamed to peal away pretty good till it cooled down. Have a great day. allan


----------

